# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Αλλος τροπος να φατε quaker

## alextg

Υπαρχουν πολλα ατομα που εχουν προβλημα να φανε τα quaker και ετσι ειπα να σας δωσω ενα διαφορετικο τροπο προετοιμασιας τους ... Βαζουμε quaker μεσα σε ενα μηχανημα που αλεθει πραγματα (στυλ mini peamer) και εκειμεσα προσθετουμε μαζι και λιγο βανιλια σαν αυτη που βαζει η μαμα στα κεικ  :01. Razz:  Αφου τα αλεσουμε ολα μαζι αυτα και γινουν σαν σκονη/αλευρι , προσθετουμε νερο και ξανα ανακατεβουμε ωστε το μιγμα να γινει ουτε πολυ αραιο , ουτε πολυ πηχτο ... Κατα τη διαρκεια που γινετε το ανακατεμα , εχουμε βαλει πανω στο ματι της κουζινας ενα τηγανι αντικολητικο το οποιο εχει ζεσταθει ... ριχνουμε το μιγμα μεσα και το αφηνουμε να απλωθει σε ολο το τηγανι ... το ψηνουμε και απο τις 2 μεριες και ετσι εχουμε μια ομορφη quakero-πιτα ... με ενα γιαουρτακι 0% κατεβενει σφαιρα  :01. Wink:

----------


## kyriakos23

αυτη η συνταγη ευκολη φενετε..
θα το δοκιμασω  :03. Clap:

----------


## alextg

Εγω βασικα ετσι τα φτιαχνω οποτε τα φτιαχνω (και δεν βαριεμε) ... αλλα μετα εμαθα να τα τρωω και σκετα με νερο ... quaker+νερο-> μικροκυματων και τελος ... απλα απο πανω αν θες ριχνεις και λιγο κανελα αν θες να παρει λιγο γευση ... απλα τα quaker πιστευω οτι ειναι κατι πολυ καλο και εκτος οτι ειναι μια καλη πηγη υδατανθρακων , κανουν καλο και στο στομαχι,εντερο κτλ κτλ ...

----------


## KATERINI 144

:03. Thumb up:

----------


## the_big_litho

:03. Thumb up:   :03. Thumb up:  
καλη συνταγη, αν και εγω επειδη βαριεμαι βαζω στο mini peamer νερο quaker και whey και τα αλεθω.....  :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## johhnn00

Επίσης κουακερ στο μπλεντερ με νερο και με ένα κουταλακι κάπιου ροφήματος σοκολάτας τύπου καοτονικ. Βγαίνει πολύ γευστικό.

----------


## tezaman

εγω τα κάνω ταμπλέτες 8)

----------


## ioannis1

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## primordial

> εγω τα κάνω ταμπλέτες 8)


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στην αρχή δυσκολέυτηκα πολύ. Τελικά το πρωινό μου έχει καθιερωθεί στο ένα μπώλ Quaker (4-5 κουτ. της σούπας) με μία μεγάλη κουταλιά μέλι. Οκ λίγο υπερβολή το μέλι ίσως, αλλά χρησιμοποιώ με μεγάλη επιτυχία την δικαιολογία ότι είναι το πρωινό μου.

*Off topic:*
Λέτε να προσθέσω και λίγη πρωτεΐνη...???? 2 scoop σε ένα διαφορετικό σεΐκερ θα ήταν υπερβολή? Περιμένω την ISO-100.

----------


## ioannis1

το primordial πως και το διαλεξες;

----------


## primordial

> το primordial πως και το διαλεξες;


Μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ σαν λέξη η ελληνική του μετάφραση, αλλά επιδέχεται και πάρα πολύ κράξιμο (...με το δίκιο του ο καθένας). Για τον λόγο αυτό χρησιμοποιώ την αγγλική της εκδοχή. Σιγά μην κάτσει κάποιος να ψάξει την σημασία της σε περίπτωση που δεν την γνωρίζει.... :01. Wink:

----------


## manos_

> Μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ σαν λέξη η ελληνική του μετάφραση, αλλά επιδέχεται και πάρα πολύ κράξιμο (...με το δίκιο του ο καθένας). Για τον λόγο αυτό χρησιμοποιώ την αγγλική της εκδοχή. Σιγά μην κάτσει κάποιος να ψάξει την σημασία της σε περίπτωση που δεν την γνωρίζει....


Μπας και το πηρες απο την εταιρια που βγαζει κατι ζορικα συμπληρωματα tren κτλ?

----------


## narta

Εγω την εχω βρει αλεσμενη απο εξωτερικο και την εχω καθιερώσει για πρωινο. 100γρ scotish oats+ 2 scoop whey +400ml γαλα και μετα γλαρος κατεβασμα σε 5 δευτερολεπτα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## flowin_through

Στην επομενη παραγγελια θα παρω και εγω 5 κιλα, γιατι απο οτι καταλαβα ειναι ωραια και καλα αλεσμενη. Δεν παλευεται, κοντεβω να καψω τα μπλεντερακια μου απο το πολυ αλεσμα.

----------


## Nicholas.php

Αμα τρωτε βρωμη ρε παιδια με τι το συνοδευετε???

Πηγα και δοκιμασα για πρωτη φορα βρωμη μεσα σε κρυο γαλα και μελι και κομα λιγο να ξερασω!!Με το ζορι εφαγα το 1/8 της κουπας :01. Unsure:

----------


## gym

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/forumdi...B3%CE%AD%CF%82
για ριξε μια ματια εδω..

----------


## Txc

Με γαλα ουτε εμενα μου αρεσει...

Δοκιμασε με μελι και γιαουρτι...

Ολα τα λεφτα...

----------


## Giannistzn

> Με γαλα ουτε εμενα μου αρεσει...
> 
> Δοκιμασε με μελι και γιαουρτι...
> 
> Ολα τα λεφτα...


Με γαλα στο μικροκυματων ή σε κατσαρολα. Το κολπο της βρωμης ειναι να "ανοιξει"

----------


## tolis93

> Με γαλα στο μικροκυματων ή σε κατσαρολα. Το κολπο της βρωμης ειναι να "ανοιξει"


οπα οπα οπα.πως ανοιγει οεο?εγω παντως με μελι κ τυρακι κοτατζ της αλλαζω τον αδοξαστο.σημερα εκανα κ αλλη μαγκια.4 ασπραδια.60 γρ βρωμιτσα 1 κουταλια κακαο κ κανελα.χτυπημα σε μπλεντερ μετα σε αντικολλητικο αλλα εβαζα με κουταλακι τ γλυκου.μ βγαλε καπου στα 30 μινι πιτακια κ ηταν επικα.σα μπισκοτακια.κ αυριο μια απο τα ιδια θα παιξει αλλα με καμια παπρικα κ κανα σκορδακι.σα πατατακια θα βγουν.τα σπαει η βρωμη παιδια φαντασια να εχεις

----------


## Giannistzn

> οπα οπα οπα.πως ανοιγει οεο?εγω παντως με μελι κ τυρακι κοτατζ της αλλαζω τον αδοξαστο.σημερα εκανα κ αλλη μαγκια.4 ασπραδια.60 γρ βρωμιτσα 1 κουταλια κακαο κ κανελα.χτυπημα σε μπλεντερ μετα σε αντικολλητικο αλλα εβαζα με κουταλακι τ γλυκου.μ βγαλε καπου στα 30 μινι πιτακια κ ηταν επικα.σα μπισκοτακια.κ αυριο μια απο τα ιδια θα παιξει αλλα με καμια παπρικα κ κανα σκορδακι.σα πατατακια θα βγουν.τα σπαει η βρωμη παιδια φαντασια να εχεις


H βρωμη οταν την βαλεις σε νερο-γαλα ή οτιδηποτε και την βαλεις στον μικροκυματων ή σε ενα κατσαρολακι, ρουφαει το υγρο μεσα και φουσκωνει. Και παιρνει υφη κρεμας μετα (σα ρυζογαλο ενα πραγμα). Απλα πρεπει να παιξεις σωστα με αναλογιες για να μην γινει πολυ πηχτο, ουτε νερουλο.

Το πιτακι που λες το τρωω καθε πρωι ειναι τοπ.

----------


## thanasis76

πρωινο παντα... βρωμη, γαλα, goji, καρυδια.
η βρωμη αν μεινει 2 λεπτα στο γαλα , ανοιγει και ειναι μια χαρα...

----------


## tolis93

> H βρωμη οταν την βαλεις σε νερο-γαλα ή οτιδηποτε και την βαλεις στον μικροκυματων ή σε ενα κατσαρολακι, ρουφαει το υγρο μεσα και φουσκωνει. Και παιρνει υφη κρεμας μετα (σα ρυζογαλο ενα πραγμα). Απλα πρεπει να παιξεις σωστα με αναλογιες για να μην γινει πολυ πηχτο, ουτε νερουλο.
> 
> Το πιτακι που λες το τρωω καθε πρωι ειναι τοπ.


εγω το κανω χυλο τελειως ειδικα το χειμωνα παιδια με ζεστο γαλα κ μελι μεσα κ παρτε μ τη ψυχη αφου ξυπνουσα μεχρι περσι κ ελεγα.πω ρ φουστη παλι σχολειο.αλλα μεχρι τοτε παω να αδειασω τη βρωμη.σοβαρα ετσι κοιμωμουν το βραδυ.πως κοιμουνται τα παιδακια τη πρωτοχρονια για να βρουν το δωρο τους απο τον αη βασιλη την επομενη?ε αυτο

----------


## giannis64

Κρεμα βρωμης. 

Πιτάκι βρώμης η συνταγή - Video


Αλλος τροπος να φατε quaker


QUAKER-ΒΡΩΜΗ

----------


## reignman007

> Εγω την εχω βρει αλεσμενη απο εξωτερικο και την εχω καθιερώσει για πρωινο. 100γρ scotish oats+ 2 scoop whey +400ml γαλα και μετα γλαρος κατεβασμα σε 5 δευτερολεπτα


Ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω βρωμη αλεσμενη?Σε καταστημα ελλαδα η σαιτ εξωτερικου

----------


## pavlito10

εγω παιρνω απο χτρεμε

----------


## Rocky82

> Υπαρχουν πολλα ατομα που εχουν προβλημα να φανε τα quaker και ετσι ειπα να σας δωσω ενα διαφορετικο τροπο προετοιμασιας τους ... Βαζουμε quaker μεσα σε ενα μηχανημα που αλεθει πραγματα (στυλ mini peamer) και εκειμεσα προσθετουμε μαζι και λιγο βανιλια σαν αυτη που βαζει η μαμα στα κεικ  Αφου τα αλεσουμε ολα μαζι αυτα και γινουν σαν σκονη/αλευρι , προσθετουμε νερο και ξανα ανακατεβουμε ωστε το μιγμα να γινει ουτε πολυ αραιο , ουτε πολυ πηχτο ... Κατα τη διαρκεια που γινετε το ανακατεμα , εχουμε βαλει πανω στο ματι της κουζινας ενα τηγανι αντικολητικο το οποιο εχει ζεσταθει ... ριχνουμε το μιγμα μεσα και το αφηνουμε να απλωθει σε ολο το τηγανι ... το ψηνουμε και απο τις 2 μεριες και ετσι εχουμε μια ομορφη quakero-πιτα ... με ενα γιαουρτακι 0% κατεβενει σφαιρα


Μου έλυσες τα χέρια! :03. Bowdown: Thanks!Κάνω γράμμωση αλλά το κουάκερ δεν κόβεται.Δοκίμασα την ιδέα σου.Πολύ καλή.Αυτές είναι ιδέες και όχι να πειράζουμε την πρωτείνη!Η πρωτείνη έχει προδιαγραφές με νερό ή γάλα για να διατηρεί τα συστατικά του και την απορροφητικότητά του στον οργανισμό μας (ε,ήθελα να το πω)!  :01. Razz:

----------


## Γιαννης77

egw bazw se ena mikro piato 2 koutalies ths soupas quaker me 2 k.s meli thelw na dw ama kanw to swsto??  :05. Hantel: 
kai ama kanw to swsto se ti me ofelei  :05. Posing:

----------

